# Logic Pro X 10.4.2- Illegal Region (2)



## Aldo Arechar (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello everyone!

I was working on this project and suddenly it crashed and showed me this error.
Now I cannot even import session data or open the project.

Has anybody been through this?
Thanks!


----------



## Saxer (Oct 4, 2018)

Never seen before


----------



## dflood (Oct 4, 2018)

Sorry, me neither. I love these verbose dialogs. Classic user interface fail. It would be nice if they at least explained the implications of the ‘repair’ option.


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 4, 2018)

I've seen it. It usually refers to too many regions being chopped up. It could be a memory or a naming convention where regions are concerned. But I have not seen this in quite some time. I wanna say maybe over 10 years ago?

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/289797


----------



## flotzam (Oct 10, 2018)

I just had this happen too -- Illegal Region 2 -- and lost a midi track. Where are midi files stored on disk? Is there anyway to recover the lost midi file? 

I did both "repair" and also opened it without repairing and the midi file is gone. But all the audio files are still there.

And -- what gives? I just recently started using logic on a iMac w/ 8 gig ram -- could that be the issue? Not feeling confident in the software...


----------



## gpax (Oct 10, 2018)

I just had this very error tonight for the first time (been using Logic for fifteen years). I could not open the project at all.


----------



## Aldo Arechar (Oct 18, 2018)

gpax said:


> I just had this very error tonight for the first time (been using Logic for fifteen years). I could not open the project at all.


So annoying, it really made me feel like ths DAW is not stable anymore and I don´t feel comfortable knowing that at any time my work can be lost like this.


----------



## lpuser (Oct 18, 2018)

Aldo Arechar said:


> So annoying, it really made me feel like ths DAW is not stable anymore and I don´t feel comfortable knowing that at any time my work can be lost like this.



While I understand your frustration, could it be that you run Mojave? I have seen a discussion on the this but never experienced it myself (still on High Sierra).


----------



## Wall Art Music (Oct 18, 2018)

Same problem. Super frustrating. Just started happening to me after the logic pro update. I'll be working on a project, no problems. Save it. Come back and try to re-open it, get the illegal region popup. Then the file opens and one of my tracks is gone! This has happened twice since the update. And it's got me a little scared. I don't want to record a great take that I don't think I'll be able to do again. And then have it deleted the next time I try to open the project. I hope that a fix happens soon.

BTW, I upgraded to Mojave weeks before the update, no problems, so I don't think it's the OS. It was only after the update that this happened. I'm also using the new MIDI auto tempo feature, which I love. That could be it too, that's a new feature, could be a little buggy.


----------



## gpax (Oct 18, 2018)

Wall Art Music said:


> Same problem. Super frustrating. Just started happening to me after the logic pro update. I'll be working on a project, no problems. Save it. Come back and try to re-open it, get the illegal region popup. Then the file opens and one of my tracks is gone! This has happened twice since the update. And it's got me a little scared. I don't want to record a great take that I don't think I'll be able to do again. And then have it deleted the next time I try to open the project. I hope that a fix happens soon.
> 
> BTW, I upgraded to Mojave weeks before the update, no problems, so I don't think it's the OS. It was only after the update that this happened. I'm also using the new MIDI auto tempo feature, which I love. That could be it too, that's a new feature, could be a little buggy.


I sent a report to the Logic development team, as I've seen this happen three times now. Who knows if it will get read, but I've actually had them respond to me twice through the years.

I too had recently updated to Mojave, so I'm not ruling out that the OS integration could be a potential factor, even as it would be odd that Logic Pro X and the latest OS not get along. At the very least, the LPX update in close proximity is definitely suspect at this point as well.

Let's hope this gets remedied soon.


----------



## whinecellar (Oct 18, 2018)

Yes, please, all of you who’ve experienced this, PLEASE report it using the feedback page. They DO listen, especially when it’s a potential data loss issue coming from multiple users!


----------



## gpax (Oct 19, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> Yes, please, all of you who’ve experienced this, PLEASE report it using the feedback page. They DO listen, especially when it’s a potential data loss issue coming from multiple users!


Very true. I just got contacted by LPX development about this.


----------



## Ruclefia (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm having the same problem. First it wasn't an issue but now my projects won't even open.....


----------



## Wall Art Music (Nov 30, 2018)

Hasn't been a problem for me the past couple of months, but the last project I was working on. LPX crashed, tried to reopen. Got the Illegal Region error, project opened but my entire piano track was deleted! I tried reverting to previous saved projects but they either crashed or the piano was still gone. I must admit, I had a minor break down of yelling and stomping around.

Eventually I was able to find a saved copy that still had the piano track and didn't crash. But I lost an hour or two of work. I seriously hope they fix this soon. It's anxiety inducing wondering if my project is going to crash any second and when I reopen it, random portions will be deleted.


----------



## Aldo Arechar (Dec 6, 2018)

Apparently it´s fixed now... 10.4.3 update

https://support.apple.com/en-za/HT2...2SA421xvUN9uQ3y5ecm3VhlNodweLCAugcpWerUDisUNw


----------



## Wall Art Music (Dec 6, 2018)

I can't "like" this update enough!! Good news.


----------



## Aldo Arechar (Dec 7, 2018)

Please report if the problem persists.


----------

